# Allison Transmission Red Light Do Not Shift Light



## joedana0502 (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anybody know if there is a way to overide the transmission do not
shift light. The transmission will not shift. The transmission test light is red alos in both positions. It will not give me test.  I am sure the problem is electrical. I am parked in a place that a tow truck can't get to. I just need to be able to back up about 100'.
Thanks for any help.

Joe Blankenship
1990 WB40 Blue Bird Bus
La Conner, Wa


----------



## headhoodlifter (Oct 13, 2008)

RE: Allison Transmission Red Light Do Not Shift Light

Call 800.726.5300 and I'll guide you through code clearing proceedure.


----------



## roadrunner (Oct 15, 2008)

Re: Allison Transmission Red Light Do Not Shift Light

can a 6.9 deisel motor bolt up to an allison 4 speed aoto tran


----------



## headhoodlifter (Oct 16, 2008)

Re: Allison Transmission Red Light Do Not Shift Light

Adaptaion is available for both AT545 (SAE#3) and MT643 (SAE#2) Allison Transmissions to Navistar 6.9 liter engine.


----------

